# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  Yellow-bellies mating and eggs

## Jason

Hi guys

My frogs are constantly at it and produced several small clutches of eggs, which I think are infertile. The yellow-bellies are only around 6 months of age, but I expect to see babies next year!  :Smile: 




screen capture windows 7
upload pics

----------


## ericbrookey

Very cool. Im raising about 30 or so fire bellies right now. Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk

----------


## Jason

Thanks man! Lucky, I wish I had some just now! Question: have you found a basking spot to be important? I'm having trouble with this, some sources say yes and others say no

----------


## Jason

More eggs which look fertile and also a tadpole. I know it's probably the easiest of all to breed but can't help be happy as this is a first lol. Hopefully will have froglets to trade/sell at some point

----------


## ericbrookey

Very cool. I have found, with Orientalis at least, that once they breed successfully, they just wont stop. My struggle is getting them enough to eat once they reach toadlet stage. Working on my third successful clutch to toadlet without a single surviving to reach juvenille. They are so tiny and fragile.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk

----------


## ericbrookey

> Thanks man! Lucky, I wish I had some just now! Question: have you found a basking spot to be important? I'm having trouble with this, some sources say yes and others say no


I have had basking light and no basking light and have noticed they do seem to like it. Its just a Zoo Med UVB bulb that is about 14" away and shines on a flat rock that they like to hang out on. Other than that I use LED lights on other parts of the tank for the plants. Not all like to bask but some do.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk

----------


## Jason

My variegata won't stop too, can hear them from the other room lol. When I had orientalis they did the same. 

That sucks, must be gutting. I've heard other people having these problems too. When I first got mine they were very small, but not just straight out the water. They basked quite a lot then, but did not eat well at all unless kept warm. I might try raising mine warm (if I'm lucky enough to get them to toads) in tanks with lots of aquatic plants and cork bark raft, so I don't have to really mess about with them. Cheers

----------


## Cory

Congrats man, get ready to be a busy guy. L.O.L And I say that because I know how many other animals you have to take care of.

----------


## Jason

Cheers, I'm a grandfather!! Haha, it's nuts I have my own little zoo! Think I'm going to set some of the tanks bio-active so less work

----------


## Cory

Your going to need a 2nd job just to feed your animals, especially now that you have these on top of your little tank you purchased awhile back. L.O.L

----------


## Jason

I'm actually quite lucky being in the UK live food is quite cheap and especially in bulk. If I'm successful with raising these then I think I'm going to get another species of frog to try breed if I can trade or sell them, probably some dart frogs so there's no need for a rain chamber. You have quite a lot now yourself, pacman mad!

----------


## Jason

Well the one that did hatch is doing very well and has just climbed out the water  :Smile:  
image sharing

----------


## ericbrookey

> Well the one that did hatch is doing very well and has just climbed out the water  
> image sharing


Very cool! How many eggs did they actually lay?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk

----------


## Jason

Probably around 70 or so, but as they're only 6 months old themselves so I didn't expect them to lay any or them to hatch at all, but this one did and I think how things are going I'll have another toad to put in the tank. It's really cute

----------


## ericbrookey

Wow, I am surprised only one hatched.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## Jason

Yeah, the rest I left for ages hoping something would come but they just went off sorta. One other tadpole did actually hatch, but only lasted a day

----------


## ericbrookey

> Yeah, the rest I left for ages hoping something would come but they just went off sorta. One other tadpole did actually hatch, but only lasted a day


What did you feed them after hatching? I used spirulina flake and they gobbled it up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------

jasonm96

----------


## Jason

I just used some tropical fish flake that I could find and seemed to eat it quite well and looks good so far I would say. I'd probably provide a better diet in future when there's larger numbers of tadpoles

----------


## ericbrookey

How is the little guy doing? Mine are getting big! Should be able to start relocating into the parent tank soon.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk

----------


## Jason

He's doing well, thanks! Has of course lost its tail by now and I'm feeding it on fruit flies now. Let's see yours?  :Smile:

----------


## ericbrookey

> He's doing well, thanks! Has of course lost its tail by now and I'm feeding it on fruit flies now. Let's see yours?


Good to hear. Will take pics shortly..it's feeding time!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk

----------


## ericbrookey

> Good to hear. Will take pics shortly..it's feeding time!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Pics kinda dark, will upload a video shortly.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------

jasonm96

----------


## Jason

Awesome! I hope next year I will have a group of youngsters as well

----------

